# Hunting on Ice??



## Styx (Oct 15, 2002)

Heading out ot the Rugby area on 10/24, I've heard a lot about the water freezing up but has all the water froze? I would think that a good number of bird would keep some water open and a person could field hunt ducks and geese. Any input would be great. If this is all true when did the mother load come through? One report said of a big push into north eastern ND on Tuesday, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Find a good stubble field the birds are working and set up some goose and duck field decoys. That will produce.


----------



## GOOSEGUNNER (Aug 28, 2002)

HEY STYX IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO BE ONLY A HOUR AND A HALF STRAIGHT NORTH OF US. WE ARE STAYING IN ROBINSON. WHEN ARE YOU GUYS ALL HEADING OUT? CHASE THOSE BIG GREEN HEADS DOWN TO US, GOOD LUCK. (I TALKED TO YOU AT RIEGERS YESTURDAY)


----------

